# Samyang to announce XP 35mm f/1.2 soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 21, 2018)

> It looks like Samyang is going to announce another very fast prime lens, this time in the form of an XP 35mm f/1.2.
> The XP line of lenses from Samyang are manual focus, but they’re also considered the brands premium line.
> Currently, the XP series from Samyang consists of the following lenses:
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Nov 21, 2018)

If the XP-series have any kind of downside, it's that they're nigh impossible to nail focus with at F/1.2 using an optical viewfinder. I think the sales of these lenses will start picking up with EOS R finally coming to town - accurate focus peaking via EVF is the only way to take advantage of these lenses.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 21, 2018)

My favorite length for astro and f/1.2!


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 21, 2018)

Josh Leavitt said:


> If the XP-series have any kind of downside, it's that they're nigh impossible to nail focus with at F/1.2 using an optical viewfinder. I think the sales of these lenses will start picking up with EOS R finally coming to town - accurate focus peaking via EVF is the only way to take advantage of these lenses.


Really, focus peaking ? I've found the magnification function is the only sure way, and then it's so awkward through the viewfinder I don't see it as much more practical than magnification of the rear screen on a dslr.


----------



## KenLLL (Nov 22, 2018)

Yes! I own the 85mm f1.2, and if this has anywhere near the optical performance of the 85, I'm gonna buy it. I've been longing for a good 35mm but i don't have deep enough pockets for the Canon 35/1.4 II. This might be my dream come true.


----------



## KenLLL (Nov 22, 2018)

Josh Leavitt said:


> If the XP-series have any kind of downside, it's that they're nigh impossible to nail focus with at F/1.2 using an optical viewfinder. I think the sales of these lenses will start picking up with EOS R finally coming to town - accurate focus peaking via EVF is the only way to take advantage of these lenses.


But it's hella easier to nail focus than the 135mm f2 with no communication. Truth be told, the 85mm f1.2 is on my camera 90% of the time. I find focusing to be very accurate at f2.8 and above in handheld through the ovf, f1.8 on a tripod, and anything below that gets tripod and magification treatment. It works for me and i miss focus probably only 5% of the time. Happy shooting!


----------



## Rudeofus (Nov 22, 2018)

Josh Leavitt said:


> If the XP-series have any kind of downside, it's that they're nigh impossible to nail focus with at F/1.2 using an optical viewfinder. I think the sales of these lenses will start picking up with EOS R finally coming to town - accurate focus peaking via EVF is the only way to take advantage of these lenses.


This lens would be much easier in design, cheaper and likely perform much better, if Samyang could have taken advantage of Canon R's shorter flange distance. Until third party makers become able to fully support Canon's R mount - that means without an extension ring like adapter - there is little point in releasing EOS wide angle lenses right now.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 26, 2018)

I don't know who wants a manual focus only lens from Samyang? I mean most of us want autofocus and even Rokinon is now making large aperture autofocus lenses. If I was going to get a manual focus lens I would get a Zeiss Milvus. Of course Samyang can release whatever they want and if people buy it then good for them. I just don't know who this lens is for?


----------



## andrei1989 (Nov 27, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> I don't know who wants a manual focus only lens from Samyang? I mean most of us want autofocus and even Rokinon is now making large aperture autofocus lenses. If I was going to get a manual focus lens I would get a Zeiss Milvus. Of course Samyang can release whatever they want and if people buy it then good for them. I just don't know who this lens is for?



maybe the people who can't afford a zeiss...
also, samyang and rokinon are the same company


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 27, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> I don't know who wants a manual focus only lens from Samyang? I mean most of us want autofocus and even Rokinon is now making large aperture autofocus lenses. If I was going to get a manual focus lens I would get a Zeiss Milvus. Of course Samyang can release whatever they want and if people buy it then good for them. I just don't know who this lens is for?



Me! 35mm is my favorite length and I mostly manual focus. And f/1.2 intrigues me for astro.

Regarding Zeiss, I just sold my Milvus 100. I had been switching it back and forth with my Sigma 70 Art, and the Milvus shots were just not as sharp in comparison and had less micro-contrast. Yes, the Milvus is a delight to focus, but that's it. I doubt that I will look at Zeiss again.


----------



## Rudeofus (Nov 27, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> If I was going to get a manual focus lens I would get a Zeiss Milvus. Of course Samyang can release whatever they want and if people buy it then good for them. I just don't know who this lens is for?


IIRC the Zeiss Milvus is substantially more expensive than the Samyang. Most people are quite happy to get 90% of the performance at less than 10% of the price.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Nov 28, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> Really, focus peaking ? I've found the magnification function is the only sure way, and then it's so awkward through the viewfinder I don't see it as much more practical than magnification of the rear screen on a dslr.



Focus peaking on the EOS R is helpful in achieving focus when there isn't a critical depth of field, but being able to punch in 100% is really nice. I'm currently using this in a focus/recompose method on the EOS R with manual lenses. Yes, it's the same as shooting in liveview on a DSLR, but you're not getting the stability of resting the camera against your eye...it can be kinda wonky to use liveview to manually focus a lens for portraits or details unless you're on a tripod. Just my personal experience.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 10, 2019)

Yes, I really like how this lens focuses! The blossom is a wildflower; Grass of Parnassus along the Blue Ridge Parkway in North Carolina. The blossom is one inch across.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 10, 2019)

Sporgon said:


> Really, focus peaking ? I've found the magnification function is the only sure way, and then it's so awkward through the viewfinder I don't see it as much more practical than magnification of the rear screen on a dslr.


Agreement here! I certainly do not get highly accurate AF using focus peaking on my R, manual focus with the lcd is best, followed by autofocus when available.


----------

